# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Διπολική διαταραχή

## TonisJunior

Παιδιά σας παρακαλώ χρειάζομαι να μου προτείνεται ένα καλό ψυχίατρο για διπολική διαταραχή. Παίρνω ήδη αγωγή Trileptal 600mg, Seroquel XR 100mg, Seroxat 10mg, Minitran 2-25 και Zyprexa 2,5mg. Ο γιατρός μου είναι χαλαρός αλληλούια. Τι έχω γιατρέ μου? Με κοιτάει δεν μου απαντάει. Σας παρακαλώ έχω σκέψεις δεν νιώθω καλά. Μου απαντάει θα τη δούμε. Τον ξαναπαίρνω τηλέφωνο πάλι μου λεεο θα το δούμε. Δεν πάει άλλο. Ξεκίνησα 70 κιλά και έχω φτάσει 116 με τα ψυχοφάρμακα. Τα χάπια δεν κάνουν τίποτα και το σώμα μου είναι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση σχεδόν κακοποιημένο. Θέλω να μου προτείνεται ένα καλό ψυχίατρο έμπιστο και ανεκτικό για περίεργες καταστάσεις που να μην δίνει μια χούφτα φάρμακα. Παίρνω Xanax κάθε μέρα. 

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## homebod

Δεν επιτρέπεται να σου προτείνουμε ψυχίατρο φανερά και πμ μπορείς να δεχτείς όταν συμπληρώσεις 50 μηνύματα. Είσαι στην Αθήνα;

----------


## giorgos panou

> Παιδιά σας παρακαλώ χρειάζομαι να μου προτείνεται ένα καλό ψυχίατρο για διπολική διαταραχή. Παίρνω ήδη αγωγή Trileptal 600mg, Seroquel XR 100mg, Seroxat 10mg, Minitran 2-25 και Zyprexa 2,5mg. Ο γιατρός μου είναι χαλαρός αλληλούια. Τι έχω γιατρέ μου? Με κοιτάει δεν μου απαντάει. Σας παρακαλώ έχω σκέψεις δεν νιώθω καλά. Μου απαντάει θα τη δούμε. Τον ξαναπαίρνω τηλέφωνο πάλι μου λεεο θα το δούμε. Δεν πάει άλλο. Ξεκίνησα 70 κιλά και έχω φτάσει 116 με τα ψυχοφάρμακα. Τα χάπια δεν κάνουν τίποτα και το σώμα μου είναι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση σχεδόν κακοποιημένο. Θέλω να μου προτείνεται ένα καλό ψυχίατρο έμπιστο και ανεκτικό για περίεργες καταστάσεις που να μην δίνει μια χούφτα φάρμακα. Παίρνω Xanax κάθε μέρα. 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ


 φιλε μου, πρωτα απο ολα δεν ξερω αν σου ειπε, αλλα τα φαρμακα δυστυχως θελουν κοντα στον ενα μηνα για να δεις καποια αλλαγη, εχει περασει? 
Ομως αν λες οτι εχεις παρει τοσα κιλα, λογικα θα εννοεις οτι τα περνεις πολυ καιρο ε?
Συμφορμιτη μου, θα σου ελεγα πρωτειστος να του πεις οτι σκεφτεσαι να αλλαξεις γιατρο, μπας κι ταρακουνηθει, αλλα οχι με τσαμπουκα! πες του οτι θες καποιον πιο κοντα. 
Στην εφαρμογη του υπουργειου για τα ραντεβου με γιατρους - λογικα θα εχεις ΕΦΚΑ -ΙΚΑ ετσι? θελω να πω οτι πηγαινες σε γιατρο μεσα απο το δημοσιο συστημα η σε ιδιοτηκο? Εαν πας στο πρωτο, τωτες προσπαθησαι μεσα απο την εφαρμογη του Π.Φ.Υ. να βρεις τους γιατρους που θες σημπληρωνοντας την φορμα Η.Φ.Υ. Απο εκει θα σου βγαλει τα στοιχεια ολων των ψυχειατρων της περιοχης που θες, και μπορεις να μεταβεις. Μπορεις λοιπον να τους περνεις τηλεφωνο εναν , εναν και να τους λες την ασθενεια σου που εχεις και αν μπορουν να σε αναλαβουν. Εκανα ακριβως αυτην την διαδικασια προ ενος μηνα λογο προβληματος που ειχα κι εγω με τον γιατρο μου, δεν ειναι δυσκολο καντω φιλε μου! , μπορει να μην σηκωνουν αμεσα ολοι το τηλεφωνο αλλα μην απογοητευθεις.
καλη τυχη και περαστικα σου.

----------


## elis

κατσε ρε φιλε παιρνεισ φαρμακα ωραια κατα τα αλλα τι κανεισ δε ζεισ τη ζωη σου τι ζεισ ωραια αρα ισχυουν ολα να βρεισ δουλεια να βρεισ λεφτα να κανεισ γυμναστικη κλπ κι αν εισαι ασθενησ στο μετρο του δυνατου εγω δουλευω κλαδευω μια ελια η δουλεια ειναι πεντε δεν πειραζει οσο μπορω για να διατηρουμε υγιεισ αυτα

----------


## thanosP

> Παιδιά σας παρακαλώ χρειάζομαι να μου προτείνεται ένα καλό ψυχίατρο για διπολική διαταραχή. Παίρνω ήδη αγωγή Trileptal 600mg, Seroquel XR 100mg, Seroxat 10mg, Minitran 2-25 και Zyprexa 2,5mg. Ο γιατρός μου είναι χαλαρός αλληλούια. Τι έχω γιατρέ μου? Με κοιτάει δεν μου απαντάει. Σας παρακαλώ έχω σκέψεις δεν νιώθω καλά. Μου απαντάει θα τη δούμε. Τον ξαναπαίρνω τηλέφωνο πάλι μου λεεο θα το δούμε. Δεν πάει άλλο. Ξεκίνησα 70 κιλά και έχω φτάσει 116 με τα ψυχοφάρμακα. Τα χάπια δεν κάνουν τίποτα και το σώμα μου είναι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση σχεδόν κακοποιημένο. Θέλω να μου προτείνεται ένα καλό ψυχίατρο έμπιστο και ανεκτικό για περίεργες καταστάσεις που να μην δίνει μια χούφτα φάρμακα. Παίρνω Xanax κάθε μέρα. 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ


Πόσο καιρο πινεις τα χάπια??Εχεις διαγνωση για διπολικη??Η αποψη μου ειναι οτι πινεις πολλα απο λιγο,απο λιγη δοση δλδ....δεν εχει και πολυ νοημα αυτο που κανει ο γιατρος σου νομιζω...εξαρταται κ τη φαση....Στειλε μου μυνημα για περισσοτερα

----------


## Macgyver

Πολυ ειδικο θεμα , μονο ο ψυχοτετοιος μπορει να πει την γνωμη του , εμεις οι ασχετιδηδες οχι.......μην ακουσεις κανεναν , ( σορυ παιδια ) .......................

----------


## thanosP

Τα πραγματα ειναι απλά στη διπολικη...Αλλα δύσκολα

----------

